# Tramadol and Sex Drive



## totallyefd (Jan 19, 2017)

I've been tramadol for knee pain for some time and I think it might be affecting my sex drive. The reason is that I have had diminished sex drive for quite a while. I just figured it was because I'm getting older. Then last week I ran out of my Tramadol and had to wait 3 days before the doctor was around to get me a new script. During the last two days of that time my sex drive increased 10 fold. After I got the pills back in me it seems the drive has left me again. I'm not sure what to think. Anyone have the same experience or advice?


----------



## Sparta (Sep 4, 2014)

Yes it does I was on it for a while too. not only does it lower your sex drive it also made it really hard for me to cum.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Discuss this with your doctor


----------



## totallyefd (Jan 19, 2017)

Sparta said:


> Yes it does I was on it for a while too. not only does it lower your sex drive it also made it really hard for me to cum.


I completely missed that, I thought it was just me. You are right.


----------



## totallyefd (Jan 19, 2017)

blueinbr said:


> Discuss this with your doctor


I did tell him about it and he said there are no indications that it should affect sex drive. I told him, I felt like I was having withdrawal symptoms when I ran out of the pills. He said it should only last for a day or so. It lasted longer than a day, much more so. He suggested I get my hormones tested and possibly go on testosterone shots. WTH They think the answer is always more medicine!!


----------



## ulyssesheart (Jan 7, 2017)

Yes Tramadol is a powerful narcotic like medication for mild to moderate severe chronic pain not requiring rapid onset of analgesic effect.

If does affect your libido and sexual function negatively. Your doctor is wrong.

See if you can get your knee repaired so that you do not need to take this drug.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

My wife has been using Tramadol after a back injury, and continued to take it during recovery from two surgeries. She has since stopped it, except when she has a really bad day from pain. I can't say that I've noticed any change in her libido while she was using it, compared to before the injury, or now. Of course, not everyone responds to every drug the same way, and men may be affected differently than women.


----------



## hope4family (Sep 5, 2012)

As a male who was on Tramadol. It did delay orgasm, or more importantly the 2nd and 3rd ones. It's the journey though, not the destination. 

However, I question whether or not it is in your mind a little bit. Just a little mind you because it can result in lowered sex drive. Unless the pain med is lowering your "sensitivity" and not your drive as we are creatures of physical desire. I say this because 2-3 days off anything shouldn't necessarily increase your sex drive 10 fold it probably just let your nerve endings return to normal and mood (tramadol is an anti depressant) return to normal.


----------



## P226 (Nov 10, 2016)

Tramadol is not a narcotic.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

P226 said:


> Tramadol is not a narcotic.


It is derived from opium (it's an opioid) so it is considered to be a narcotic.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

MattMatt said:


> It is derived from opium (it's an opioid)...


Just for accuracy no, ultram (tramadol) isnt derived from opium. It's a synthetic drug. Nonetheless it has both dependency and addiction risk.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Tramadol might kill your sex drive.

The good news is that you won't care.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

totallyefd said:


> I've been tramadol for knee pain for some time and I think it might be affecting my sex drive. The reason is that I have had diminished sex drive for quite a while. I just figured it was because I'm getting older. Then last week I ran out of my Tramadol and had to wait 3 days before the doctor was around to get me a new script. During the last two days of that time my sex drive increased 10 fold. After I got the pills back in me it seems the drive has left me again. I'm not sure what to think. Anyone have the same experience or advice?


I think all opiates decrease libido. From what I've read the slow release opiates are the worst which make sense because they stay attached to receptors longer.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Haiku said:


> Just for accuracy no, ultram (tramadol) isnt derived from opium. It's a synthetic drug. Nonetheless it has both dependency and addiction risk.


Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

I have a prescription for Tramadol too and it does affect erections and ability to orgasm. I also have diabetes and am almost 66 years old. Now I only take Tramadol occasionally if I really need it and have lowered my A1C below the Diabetes threshold and everything is working as it should. When I was taking Tramadol more often I ordered a lot of generic Viagra pills from India. They cost about a dollar each compared to paying $35 a pill for name brand Viagra and they work just as well. That is how I used to overcome the effects of Tramadol but I have weaned myself off of taking it daily and started to eat healthy and exercise and things are looking up. Pun was definitely intended. :laugh:


----------



## dianaelaine59 (Aug 15, 2016)

I have taken Tramadol in the past, it DOES lower sex drive and the ability to orgasm! Absolutely! 

If I took it a few days in a row, I'd notice a big difference. After I'm off a day or so, wow ... what a difference!

It also took away my appetite and I lost weight on it. For me, it wasn't a good thing, I had no desire for food, and it was awful. I missed enjoying what I ate. 

It also works as an antidepressant, even though it wasn't intended for that. 

It works better than many of the AD's on the market, because there's none of the side effects that they have. 

Bad news is, it can become addictive and tolerance builds up quickly, if you take it on a continual basis. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

